# den Teufel an die Wand malen



## gaer

from here


			
				Sigianga said:
			
		

> *"den Teufel an die Wand malen"*
> = Etwas sehr negativ bis katastrophal darstellen, sich die schlimmsten möglichen Folgen vorstellen und äußern, Unheil heraufbeschwören
> (früher hat man wohl versucht, den Teufel mit bildlichen Darstellungen herbeizurufen/heraufzubeschwören)


I found a completely different explanation, but now I've lost it.  And it was in German. The idea was that painting the devil was was as dangerous as invoking his name. In other words, don't tempt fate. (This last idiom is only, at best, a LITTLE like a POSSIBLE meaning of the idiom.)

It may also be that this idiom is used in more than one way, or that the meaning has changed over time. I could not find out anything more definitie.

In this case I'm not sure if there is an idiom that corresponds to it in English.

Oh, just found this online. Perhaps someone can check in Duden, which suposedly says this:

_*"Nach altem Aberglauben, der wohl auf frühzeitlichen Bilderzauber zurückgeht, wird der Teufel durch die bildliche Darstellung beschworen, herbeizitiert."*_

I have no idea if there are mistakes there. The quote, online, used "ue" instead of "ü", so it may not be reliable.

Gaer


----------



## Kajjo

Ich kenne die Redewendung nur in der Bedeutung "sich das Schlimmste vorstellen". Typische Redesituationen wären zum Beispiel:

a) "Komm, mal nicht gleich den Teufel an die Wand!"
b) "Man sollte nicht immer gleich den Teufel an die Wand malen!"

Beides im Sinne von: Ganz ruhig! Was Du beschreibst, ist der schlechtmöglichste Ausgang, aber es muß ja nicht so schlimm kommen, es kann auch harmloser ausgehen. Häufig auch anspielend auf den Gegensatz pessimistische und realistische oder optimistische Sichtweise.

Kajjo


----------



## FloVi

Kajjo said:
			
		

> Ich kenne die Redewendung nur in der Bedeutung "sich das Schlimmste vorstellen".


So habe ich das nie verstanden. Richtig ist, dass der Gesprächspartner ein "Worst Case"-Szenario erstellt hat. IMHO bedeutet der Spruch aber, dass er es mit seinem Pessimismus nicht heraufbeschwören soll, im Sinne der selbst erfüllenden Prophezeiung, ganz so, wie in gaers Erläuterung.

"Das Spiel gegen Italien werden wir bestimmt verlieren."
"Ey, mal den Teufel nicht an die Wand (, denn dann kommt er auch)."

Eigentlich also eine Ergänzung zu "Wenn man vom Teufel spricht..."


----------



## flame

In Wien erzählt man sich eine Sage, die die Herkunft dieses Spruches deuten soll:

Eine feucht-fröhliche Runde saß in einem Wiener Gasthaus. Zu später Stunde kam Doktor Faust dazu. Man war ausgelassen und kam auf den Bösen zu  sprechen. Ein stadtbekannter Maler [_dessen Namen ich erst nachschlagen müßte_] malte mit Kohle die Umrisse Luzifers an die Wand. Die Zeichnung war sehr gelungen und führte zu allgemeinem Gelächter.

Da begann das Bildnis plötzlich zu leuchten, nahm Gestalt an, und der Leibhaftige sprang zum Entsetzen aller von der Wand herunter.

Faust soll gelacht und gesagt haben: "Ja ja, man soll den Teufel nicht an die Wand malen, sonst holt er einen".

Diese ausgegraben aus den Tiefen meines Heimatkunde - Gedächtnisses. Genauere Details zu dieser Sage später (nachdem ich das entsprechende Buch auf dem Dachboden gefunden habe)


----------



## Kajjo

FloVi said:
			
		

> IMHO bedeutet der Spruch aber, dass er es mit seinem Pessimismus nicht heraufbeschwören soll, im Sinne der selbst erfüllenden Prophezeiung, ganz so, wie in gaers Erläuterung.
> 
> "Das Spiel gegen Italien werden wir bestimmt verlieren."
> "Ey, mal den Teufel nicht an die Wand (, denn dann kommt er auch)."



Interessant. Vielleicht ist das regional verschieden? Diese Form des Aberglaubens hätte ich nicht mit dieser Redewendung in Verbindung gebracht. Würdest Du auch meine konkreten Beispiele oben in Deinem Sinne verstehen oder klingen die insgesamt unüblich für Dich? Denn in meinen Beispielen könnte ich mir nie Deine Interpretation vorstellen. In Deinem eigenen Beispiel dagegen klingt es so, also ob die abergläubische Absicht vorhanden sein könnte. Ich bin gespannt!



			
				FloVi said:
			
		

> Eigentlich also eine Ergänzung zu "Wenn man vom Teufel spricht..."



Hm. Diese Redewendung verwende ich nur, wenn man von oder über jemanden spricht und just in dem Augenblick tritt er hinzu. Dann sagen wir "Wenn man vom Teufel spricht!" im Sinne von "von Dir/von ihm haben gerade gesprochen". Man kann dies statt auf Personen auch auf Nachrichten oder Informationen anwenden, die man gerade erfährt.

In welchem Sinne verwendest Du diesen Spruch?

Kajjo

PS
Ich habe das Gefühl, daß es abhängig von der Religiösität der Umgebung sein mag, wie sehr der Teufel noch personifiziert gesehen wird und ein entsprechender Aberglauben verbreitet ist. Vielleicht sehen wir die Sache im Norden zu nüchtern?


----------



## FloVi

Kajjo said:
			
		

> Diese Redewendung verwende ich nur, wenn man von oder über jemanden spricht und just in dem Augenblick tritt er hinzu.



Ja, genau. Tatsächlich nur bei Personen. Deswegen meinte ich ja auch "Ergänzung" und nicht gleichbedeutend. Ein gleichbedeutender Spruch wäre für mich etwas wie "Fordere das Schicksal nicht heraus."

Die kleine Geschichte von flame passt auch in dieses Bild. Was die regionalen Unterschiede angeht: ich lebe jetzt seit mehr als zwanzig Jahren in Berlin, aufgewachsen bin ich in NRW und Niedersachsen. Allerdings kann ich mich nicht daran erinnern, den Spruch jemals in einer anderen Bedeutung gehört zu haben.

Ich denke auch nicht, dass der Spruch wirklich was mit Religion zu tun hat. Sicherlich ist er durch eine christlich geprägtes Umfeld entstanden, aber der doch eher spielerische Umgang mit dem Begriff des Teufels deutet m.E. mehr auf einen säkularen Urpsrung hin.

Wow, nachdem ich den Text noch einmal gelesen habe, kommt er sogar mir wie hochgestochenes Gewäsch vor, aber ich habe keinen Bock, den zu überarbeiten.


----------



## Jana337

Falls es etwas taugt, benutzt man das Sprichwort auf Tschechisch so, wie es Kajjo im zweiten Beitrag erklärt hat (pessimistisch sein). Ich spüre jedoch, dass die ursprüngliche Bedeutung mit dem Heraufbeschwören zu tun hatte. Das steht übrigens auch im Duden - Redensarten:


> "Nach altem Aberglauben, der wohl auf fruehzeitlichen Bilderzauber zurueckgeht, wird der Teufel durch die bildliche Darstellung beschworen, herbeizitiert."


Jana


----------



## englishman

Kajjo said:
			
		

> Hm. Diese Redewendung verwende ich nur, wenn man von oder über jemanden spricht und just in dem Augenblick tritt er hinzu. Dann sagen wir "Wenn man vom Teufel spricht!"


Diese Redewendung kommt auch auf Englisch vor, mit derselben Bedeutung:

"Speak of the devil!"


----------



## Whodunit

Kajjo said:
			
		

> Interessant. Vielleicht ist das regional verschieden? Diese Form des Aberglaubens hätte ich nicht mit dieser Redewendung in Verbindung gebracht. Würdest Du auch meine konkreten Beispiele oben in Deinem Sinne verstehen oder klingen die insgesamt unüblich für Dich? Denn in meinen Beispielen könnte ich mir nie Deine Interpretation vorstellen. In Deinem eigenen Beispiel dagegen klingt es so, also ob die abergläubische Absicht vorhanden sein könnte. Ich bin gespannt!


 
Ich würde in dem Beispiel mit der Niederlage Deutschlands gegen Italien die Redewendung gar nicht erst so verwenden, aber natürlich auch verstehen. Ich würde es eher so formulieren:

A: Das Spiel Deutschland gegen Italien werden sie sicher gnadenlos haushoch mit 5:0 verlieren.
B: Ja, komm, nun mal den Teufel nicht an die Wand! So schlimm kann es gar nicht werden.


----------



## Kajjo

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Ich würde in dem Beispiel mit der Niederlage Deutschlands gegen Italien die Redewendung gar nicht erst so verwenden, aber natürlich auch verstehen. Ich würde es eher so formulieren:
> 
> A: Das Spiel Deutschland gegen Italien werden sie sicher gnadenlos haushoch mit 5:0 verlieren.
> B: Ja, komm, nun mal den Teufel nicht an die Wand! So schlimm kann es gar nicht werden.



Wir liegen da überraschend nahe beieinander, glaube ich.  

Wenn ich Dich richtig verstanden habe, stimmst Du also meinen Beispielen aus Post #2 zu, oder? Siehst Du denn dann auch die Bedeutung so, wie von mir ebendort erklärt?

Kajjo


----------



## Whodunit

Kajjo said:
			
		

> Wir liegen da überraschend nahe beieinander, glaube ich.
> 
> Wenn ich Dich richtig verstanden habe, stimmst Du also meinen Beispielen aus Post #2 zu, oder? Siehst Du denn dann auch die Bedeutung so, wie von mir ebendort erklärt?
> 
> Kajjo


 
Dieses Mal stimme dir ich voll und ganz zu.


----------



## gaer

englishman said:
			
		

> Diese Redewendung kommt auch auf Englisch vor, mit derselben Bedeutung:
> 
> "Speak of the devil!"


Link
The full saying seems to be:

"Talk of the devil, and he is bound to appear."

I found this in several places.

"Speak of the devil, and he is bound to appear."

This also exists, but it is not as common. The shorter form, "Speak of the devil." is the only form I've ever heard, and it has always been used humorously in my personal experience.

Persons A: Where's Joe?
Person B: Well speak of the devil, here he is!

This modern, shortened version, does not relate to the German idiom at all, in my opinion, but the older and longer form is similar. Don' talk about the devil or you will invoke him. And I think perhaps the German "den Teufel an die Wand malen" also relates to the same idea, as Jana pointed out. Don't talk about the devil. Don't even paint his image, for the same reason.

So in your examples about not "painting the devil on the wall", the modern meaning of "don't look at things in the most negative sort of way" may have come from the older idea of: "Don't talk about the worst possible resulsts, because it is bad luck." (You are tempting fate, which is yet another idiom.)

Gaer


----------



## FloVi

gaer said:
			
		

> This modern, shortened version, does not relate to the German idiom at all...



Ich glaube, da irrst Du Dich. "Wenn man vom Teufel spricht, ist er nicht weit." entspricht exakt der englischen Redewendung. Und auch hier wird in der Regel nur noch der erste Teil verwendet.

"Hast Du was von Joe gehört?"
"Tja, wenn man vom Teufel spricht, da ist Joe ja."


----------



## gaer

FloVi said:
			
		

> Ich glaube, da irrst Du Dich. "Wenn man vom Teufel spricht, ist er nicht weit." entspricht exakt der englischen Redewendung. Und auch hier wird in der Regel nur noch der erste Teil verwendet.
> 
> "Hast Du was von Joe gehört?"
> "Tja, wenn man vom Teufel spricht, da ist Joe ja."


I started a new thread.

I believe we are now talking about a second idiom, which very definitely exists in at least English as well as German.

Please go here:

Gaer


----------



## gaer

flame said:
			
		

> In Wien erzählt man sich eine Sage, die die Herkunft dieses Spruches deuten soll:
> 
> Eine feucht-fröhliche Runde saß in einem Wiener Gasthaus. Zu später Stunde kam Doktor Faust dazu. Man war ausgelassen und kam auf den Bösen zu sprechen. Ein stadtbekannter Maler [_dessen Namen ich erst nachschlagen müßte_] malte mit Kohle die Umrisse Luzifers an die Wand. Die Zeichnung war sehr gelungen und führte zu allgemeinem Gelächter.
> 
> Da begann das Bildnis plötzlich zu leuchten, nahm Gestalt an, und der Leibhaftige sprang zum Entsetzen aller von der Wand herunter.
> 
> Faust soll gelacht und gesagt haben: "Ja ja, man soll den Teufel nicht an die Wand malen, sonst holt er einen".
> 
> Diese ausgegraben aus den Tiefen meines Heimatkunde - Gedächtnisses. Genauere Details zu dieser Sage später (nachdem ich das entsprechende Buch auf dem Dachboden gefunden habe)


Flame, if you could find this quote in one of your books, I at least would be very interested. It certainly seems to indicate that the idiom used today may have taken on a different meaning. 

Gaer


----------



## Jana337

Ich habe versucht, es einem englischen Muttersprachler zu erklären. Leider scheint der Spruch mehrere Bedeutungen zu haben, wobei manchmal der ursprüngliche Aberglaube sogar verloren geht, was ja sehr verwirrend sein kann.

Beispiel: _Wie jedes Jahr malt die Krankenkasse mit ihrer Ausgabenprognose vorsorglich den Teufel an die Wand.
_
Offensichtlich macht es die Krankenkasse absichtlich, um sich gegen Vorwürfe abzusichern. D.h. nicht mehr "sich das Schlimmste *vor*stellen", sondern eigentlich nur "das Schlimmste *dar*stellen".

Wie könnte man dieses _doomsaying _auf Englisch vermitteln?


----------



## cyanista

Jana337 said:


> Beispiel: _Wie jedes Jahr malt die Krankenkasse mit ihrer Ausgabenprognose vorsorglich den Teufel an die Wand.
> _
> Offensichtlich macht es die Krankenkasse absichtlich, um sich gegen Vorwürfe abzusichern. D.h. nicht mehr "sich das Schlimmste *vor*stellen", sondern eigentlich nur "das Schlimmste *dar*stellen".
> 
> Wie könnte man dieses _doomsaying _auf Englisch vermitteln?



"Vorstellen" wäre auch unvollständig, man muss es schon "vorstellen und äußern"(Sigianga),  "ein "Worst Case"-Szenario" erstellen (FloVi).

"Doomsaying" ist doch shon gut. _Prophecies/forecasts of doom (and gloom). _Man muss nur ein passendes Verb finden. 

Z.B.: The _Krankenkasse_ once again resorts to prophecies of doom an gloom.


----------



## Kajjo

Jana337 said:


> Ich habe versucht, es einem englischen Muttersprachler zu erklären. Leider scheint der Spruch mehrere Bedeutungen zu haben, wobei manchmal der ursprüngliche Aberglaube sogar verloren geht, was ja sehr verwirrend sein kann.
> 
> Beispiel: _Wie jedes Jahr malt die Krankenkasse mit ihrer Ausgabenprognose vorsorglich den Teufel an die Wand.
> _
> Offensichtlich macht es die Krankenkasse absichtlich, um sich gegen Vorwürfe abzusichern. D.h. nicht mehr "sich das Schlimmste *vor*stellen", sondern eigentlich nur "das Schlimmste *dar*stellen".
> 
> Wie könnte man dieses _doomsaying _auf Englisch vermitteln?


I don't know a good idiomatic translation, but the meaning obviously is:

_Like every year the expenditure predictions of the Krankenkasse are intentionally very pessimistic._

Kajjo


----------



## englishman

Kajjo said:


> I don't know a good idiomatic translation, but the meaning obviously is:
> 
> _Like every year the expenditure predictions of the Krankenkasse are intentionally very pessimistic._
> 
> Kajjo



It's interesting that you use the word "obviously" - the meaning certainly wasn't obvious to me, and I expect it's only obvious because you are already familiar with the expression.

We can say something similar in English:

"Every year the department paints a grim picture of its outgoings"

or something similar. However, I'm not sure if that captures the meaning exactly, since you've used the word "intentionally", which implies to me that the department knows that its expenditure will not be as large as they claim. The English expression doesn't imply that, however.


----------



## Kajjo

englishman said:


> It's interesting that you use the word "obviously" - the meaning certainly wasn't obvious to me, and I expect it's only obvious because you are already familiar with the expression.


Yes, it was obvious not only for linguistic reasons, but specifically because I know the German  system of health insurance (Krankenkasse). 

The phrase of discussion is: _vorsorglich den Teufel an die Wand malen

_Please consider the word _vorsorglich_. This explicitly means they do it with intention: They paint a grim picture of their financial future in order to gain advantage in negotiations or financial planning. Even if they would expect a fairly balanced future, they paint it grim. 

_Selbst wenn sie eine ausgeglichene Lage erwarten, stellen die Krankenkasse die Lage vorsorglich pessimistisch dar.
_


> However, I'm not sure if that captures the meaning exactly, since you've used the word "intentionally", which implies to me that the department knows that its expenditure will not be as large as they claim. The English expression doesn't imply that, however.


Yes, they do it intentionally, no matter whether they expect a negative or balanced outcome. Probably the marketing division does it without even knowing the real financial prognosis.

Kajjo


----------



## gaer

Kajjo said:


> I don't know a good idiomatic translation, but the meaning obviously is:
> 
> _Like every year the expenditure predictions of the Krankenkasse are intentionally very pessimistic._
> 
> Kajjo


(Wie jedes Jahr malt die Krankenkasse mit ihrer Ausgabenprognose vorsorglich den Teufel an die Wand.)

_Like every year the expenditure predictions of the Krankenkasse are intentionally very pessimistic._

Kajjo, your translation is very accurate, I think, but "like every year" sounds strange to me.

Sometimes you will see "in every year" used rather loosely, and I don't think it has to refer to a particular time. The idea, as I understand it, is to state that something is done yearly: "As in every year, the Administration released its budget in February."

If that does not sound comfortable, I would do this:

_As is true each year, the expenditure predictions of the Krankenkasse are intentionally very pessimistic._

More loosely:

_"As is true each year, the predicted expenditures of the "Krankenkasse" deliberately paint a gloomy picture."_


Once again, your translation is 100% accurate, and others may feel comfortable with "like every year".

Gaer


----------



## Kajjo

gaer said:


> As in every year...


If you are comfortable with it, I will be. Would it be also possible to simply say "As every year, the expenditure..." (without _in_)?

Kajjo


----------



## gaer

Kajjo said:


> If you are comfortable with it, I will be. Would it be also possible to simply say "As every year, the expenditure..." (without _in_)?
> 
> Kajjo


Perhaps it is fine, Kajjo! I'm having a "brain cramp". This is why I always welcome input from other English "natives". 

Often I find that immediately after sensing that something is awkward in English (like every year), I am "blocked" by the German I have just read. 

Gaer


----------



## Voxy

gaer said:


> ...
> Often I find that immediately after sensing that something is awkward in English (like every year), I am "blocked" by the German I have just read.
> 
> Gaer


Jetzt mal' mal nicht gleich den Teufel an die Wand, Gaer.


Voxy


----------

